# Piano with Murals



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

Hello all,

This is an old Chas M. Smeith (over a hundred years old) which I got for free from craigslist, since the piano was a piece of junk I decided to paint murals on it...

This is a video of myself playing that piano, and is several years old. I would like to state that I am improving on the piano and that this piece I played is entirely impromptu.

Thank you,


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

what you are playing lacks innovation. if you are improving then don't constantly subject yourself to the same chords over and over again. lay off on the pedal. add some contrast.


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

Thank you for your feedback. I am trying to incorporate a more dynamic approach to my playing.


----------

